# now what to do with these bands



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

Joerg do you have any ideas?

Enjoy!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

wilbanba said:


> Joerg do you have any ideas?
> 
> Enjoy!


im sure there not bands


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe the big dude can set a new world record again?


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

is he in the record books?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> is he in the record books?


Check THIS out.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

ive seen the video great slingshot danger for the user thopugh but im mean is his name written in the record books because if its not he should get in it their


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know if Joerg is actually named in any specific record book. Hopefully, he'll chime in and let us know.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

i dont see how he does it what does he work as then he writes books and make slingshots and is a powerlifter hes living the life


----------

